# Yogi's Mom Help!!!!



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

My Heart Has Been Pounding for one hour-Got a few boxes today-Yogi And I Were Having Fum Opening them Up I Put 2 tiny little Things on coffee table of those things that come in things. Gel Silica-do not eat.
Sure enough he hate one= buy the time i chased him just a little left. these are very very small packets

I Have seen larger ones. Called my vet he said just watch him that i worry to much! Hello- this is my baby.

So far hes acting fine -Give me some advice please.
I Watch him like a hawk-I Feel scared for him. we were just having so much fun!!!-I Must Have turned for something and he went to the coffee table-nickee


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Did he eat the plastic packet thing too? Or just what's inside?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree... just watch him. From what I understand they're not toxic. ASPCA | Silica Gel Keep us posted.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Did he eat the silica? If so please call a another vet, silica is highly poisonous to humans I'm sure the same goes for pets. If we're my dog I would ask the vet to induce vomit right away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My God A Friend Came to see him i told her to go to the bedroom with hiwhile i cleaned boxes up-she used my bathroom in there- and yogi got in her purse and chewed on her cig-i cant spell it.*
*now what iam go crazy having a panic attack and 5 in of snow has fallen in 2 hours=*


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Dominic said:


> Did he eat the silica? If so please call a another vet, silica is highly poisonous to humans I'm sure the same goes for pets. If we're my dog I would ask the vet to induce vomit right away.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually, the silica gel packs are not toxic to humans or pets.

ASPCA | Silica Gel


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Did he eat the silica? If so please call a another vet, silica is highly poisonous to humans I'm sure the same goes for pets. If we're my dog I would ask the vet to induce vomit right away.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh God My Vets gone closed recording says go to morg west va-that 1hour fro me having bad snowstorm could i cal 911 help


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Nickee, I would induce vomiting, if it were my dog. You can do that with hydrogen peroxide through a syringe, or lacking that, a turkey baster. Chances are he spilled more than he actually ingested but why take a chance? Why wait? Call your vet and ask about inducing vomiting. If the vet is closed already, call your local poison control.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have hydrogen peroxide? I do not want you driving to the EV in a snow storm in your frantic state of mind. Do you have any Xanax?

Another page from the link that Debbie posted. Tells how to induce vomiting.

http://www.aspca.org/Home/Pet-care/poison-control


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, another way is to open his mouth and pour down about a half teaspoon of salt. It is recommended that if one doesn't work try the other. Stay calm.

Oh...amt of HP about 1 teaspoon.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nickee, call the ER vet....they will tell you what to do. Generally places like that are very helpful over the phone. Or you can induce vomiting as Sylvia suggested with Hydrogen Peroxide. Once he drinks it he will throw up immediately.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree with Sylie. 
But first take a deep breath so you can help him properly. Lets go by "silica is not poison" but better be safe than sorry. 
Animal Poison Control Center
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/
I'm sure they will help you on how to induce vomit or Sylie will as I don't know. 
But please stay calm, you're helping him instead of wait & see. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I know you are freaking out...he's your baby...but try to stay calm and call your local poison control number. They will tell you what to do...Nancy (Mia's Mom)*


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Oh, no! Still I'm glad it's not poison!! If I were you I would check with vet before induce vomiting. Try calling emergency vet, even if it's not in your area. Or you could try pet poison helpline. I will pray for yogie!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Animal poison control center
tel888)20426-4435


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Silica gel is not toxic. As long as he didn't eat a very large amount, and as long as it wasn't in a container like a plastic cylindar that he swallowed whole, he should be fine. Call the ER Vet if you like for their opinion, but I bet they too will tell you just to wait and see how he does. Hopefully, he'll just be his usual mischievious handsome self.

If it just happened, the hydrogen peroxide will rid him of whatever bit he did ingest if you want to use that. Be prepared for immediate results when you give HP; it works FAST!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait, did he chew on a cigarette? Am I reading this wrong? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Nickee...I know its MUCH harder to say than do, but fist take a deep breath; it will be best for you and yogi if you can act in a calmer state. I agree with everyone that you should call poision control but in the meantime IMHO I think you should induce vommitting with the HP. Even if not toxic the gels are foreign objects not meant for ingestion. 

I dont blame you for getting panicky; I know I would too even though I'm advising you to stay calm!!!! PLEASE keep us posted when you get a moment; we are all here for you and your little man!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just seeing this now Nikee and hope that you took the advice from all of those who said to call the ER Vet and the Poison control center. Please keep us updated as to how little Yogi and you too are doing. And PLEASE, stay calm for your sake and for Yogi's.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Wait, did he chew on a cigarette? Am I reading this wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh good catch, I think your right and he swallowed both...the gels and a cigi? Is nicotine considered poisonous to dogs?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, an overdose of nicotine can be toxic. Usually the bad taste stops dogs from eating them. Did he really eat any or did he just rummage around with the package? Again, if you have hydrogen peroxide in the house, that will cause him to toss it all up very quickly.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Do not fly into an all out panic. I guess I'm use to it because Rocky was really bad at eating ANYTHING that close to his mouth. Most often, if they eat something that doesnt sit well, they will vomit it on their own-however if you are concerned and you believe he actually ate some of the ciggarette then I would call the E-Vet to see what they suggest before doing anything.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Nickee I'm so sorry you're going through all this worry. Praying that Yogi will be fine. I wish these little guys would quit putting everything in their mouths. Its pretty stressful on us Moms.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*H=Oh Thank You All-Called every where posion control=all you said is right-*
*i only used proxide once no throw uo-do i havr to make him vommit*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *H=Oh Thank You All-Called every where posion control=all you said is right-*
> *i only used proxide once no throw uo-do i havr to make him vommit*


No he should vomit on his own after you give it to him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If he doesn't throw up after hydrogen peroxide, it's because there's nothing in his tummy to get rid of. Don't keep using it.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> No he should vomit on his own after you give it to him.


 
He Has Not Thrown up--Do I Give another dose


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How much did you give him?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> How much did you give him?


 i/2 teaspoon like pc said in a syringe it was old Hp


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How long ago did he swallow the stuff (packet)? Vomiting is suppose to be induced right away....how is he?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> How long ago did he swallow the stuff (packet)? Vomiting is suppose to be induced right away....how is he?


 Well its been 3 hours now it took me one hour to know what to do and call all over for help and write on here.

He is just fine sleeping now i put him in the playpen because he was just having to much fun. Animal poison control just called back and said dont use hp again since its not poison he will be fine. iam sorry i cant spell now.
iam still shaking and a real mess. i prayed to god so hard and maybe he will be fine do you think so?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> Do not fly into an all out panic. I guess I'm use to it because Rocky was really bad at eating ANYTHING that close to his mouth. Most often, if they eat something that doesnt sit well, they will vomit it on their own-however if you are concerned and you believe he actually ate some of the ciggarette then I would call the E-Vet to see what they suggest before doing anything.


Shelly thanks i think it all might be ok-she checked her purse and they were there but he had some tobacco oh his fur. can you believe that on top of the gel pack- i thought id die.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yogi's Mom said:


> Well its been 3 hours now it took me one hour to know what to do and call all over for help and write on here.
> 
> He is just fine sleeping now i put him in the playpen because he was just having to much fun. Animal poison control just called back and said dont use hp again since its not poison he will be fine. iam sorry i cant spell now.
> iam still shaking and a real mess. i prayed to god so hard and maybe he will be fine do you think so?


I think he will be fine. I know your nervous but try and stay as calm as possible. Don't give him anymore HP. Just watch him closely. I don't remember if you contacted your vet, I think you said they were closed. Maybe you should call them tomorrow just to let them know what happened.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yogi is fine hes resting. Hes seems himself. I Cannot tell you all each and everyone what your help has ment to me.*
*I thank God for letting me know all of you. Nickee*:amen:*


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh, how scary! I would be freaking out too! Glad he is doing fine!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Nickee I just saw this post!!! Gosh thank goodness for the help of people here. Called that you called the poison control it's a hand number to have. Geez that yogi sure knows how to keep you in your toes!!!! Glad that this had a happy ending and now you know you have a little clown on your hands and must watch him even more so than you already do! Hugs to both of you


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

He'll be fine. 

Every time I see one of those little packets which now seem to be in EVERYTHING, I often think how hazardous they are for kids, both 2 and 4 legged. I particularly hate the little plastic canisters of the stuff that now seems to be found in most meds. I'm always so careful to take them out and throw them away before I drop one on the floor and Little Miss Eat Everything snatches it before I can. She's faster than I am.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got on here to see this. I think I need a Xanax between Violet and Yogi and Sophie. :blink: I'm glad that Yogi seems to be fine. It really is like having an infant...they will find anything in a second and put it in their mouths. Praying that he'll be fine and will pass any nasty stuff he had. Poor baby!! And poor you, Nickee. Try to relax now. 

I'm never sure about provoking vomiting after a potential poisoning. A few years ago I ended up drinking lamp oil... don't ask, it was a party where it was in an old wine bottle that they were going to use as a lamp but was placed where some other bottles where. :smpullhair::smstarz: I drank a good size gulp and realized it was gasoline-like. I called poison control and they told me not to vomit it up, that it could aspirate but instead to flood myself with water. So scary (thank goodness there was a nurse at the party) and I'll never forget that taste. :yucky: Also they used to tell parents to keep Ipacac syrup on hand to induce vomiting in kids but they say not to do it now. So best to check with poison control or a vet.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, you don't want to induce vomiting in a case where it would burn coming back out...oil, a caustic substance like drayno. If one swallows such things they need to take something to coat the stomach such as milk. 

We need to start and pin an emergency preparedness thread. 

Nickee, I doubt very much that Yogi actually ate the cigarette. He probably just tore it up. Tobacco tastes awful, and would probably have made him throw up...lol,,,maybe he was trying to cure himself.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Whew....so glad he's okay Nickee. Yogi, Mia says not to put stuff in your mouth when you don't know what it is...*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yogi! Stop scarin' your momma!

These fluffs are gonna be the end of us LOL

I'm glad he is doing okay. I wouldn't worry too much. I'm glad you called poison control


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Nickee I just got back from the ER and saw this!! Oh my!!! Praying for Yogi! It sounds like he's going to be OK! We've had times that our fluffs ate something that was dangerous, gum ... Trip to the ER with Laurel and Hardy ate at least a 1/4 pound of pepperoni, I gave him the hydrogen peroxide and he threw it ALL up! Hoping all stays well, no more scares!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, these litle fluffs can scare that heck out of us and hopefully all of this will behind you Nickee and Yogi too. Glad to see that he was ok and that you did call others for advice. Hope that you and Yogi have a good nght's rest. From what you said earlier, you have five inches of Snow where you live in PA. We don't too much yet in our area and hope that we won't get too much. Please stay safe in your area of PA!! Time to check on any news about Violet.


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

I am glad to hear that Yogi is resting and happy.  Now, it is calm time for Mama.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Tell Yogi that Maddie wants him to be a good boy for mom!

How scary! I just saw this. It's crazy how fast our little fluffs can get into things. When Maddie was 3lbs she ate an entire cigarette she found outside, so we had to induce vomiting. One night we ordered pizza for dinner and just left the box out on the table. Everyone is doing something and I walked into the kitchen and realized the box wasn't shut so I closed the box and walked away. A few minutes later I heard something strange so I walked in the kitchen and saw Johnny taking pizza out of the box and throwing it on the floor for him and Maddie. The ended up eating a slice a pizza a piece. Luckily they ended up being fine and didn't have to go to the vet however they are 10lbs and 11lbs. 

My point with the stories is to tell you that accidents happen and fluffs will be fluffs. You are a great mommy to Yogi!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

So, how is yogi?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nickee, thinking about you and Yogi and praying everything is okay. Hugs!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh... you poor dear!!...what an evening you've had!!! I'm sure all will be fine.... hope you and Yogi have a good restful nights sleep and wake up refreshed with all this 'nightmare' behind you!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Its all most midnight-Yogi is doing fine seems to be Yogi**
*Me Well Iam Beat. Again i cannot say enough about all of you. All of you should be proud of yourself. Because you are the ones that help new moms like me.*
*You give your time and advise and make it alot less scary.*
*Again the are not enough words to say how very grateful iam to be a member of SM.*

*Bless and love ya all-Nickee*and Yogi**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As long as Yogi's okay, that's all the thanks everyone here needs. Now both of you, get some rest and Yogi, put a muzzle on it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Not really, but try to practice abstinence from eating anything you shouldn't, you little scoundrel. :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so glad Yogi and you both feel better  rest up... Tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nickee, I always arrive late at the party! 
JFYI: if it is more than an hour that a dog has eaten something untoward, DON'T induce vomiting---take them to the vet for charcoal sludge and massive IV fluids. Also as Sylie said, not w/anything caustic EVER!
I had Kitzel poison himself w/ my 2 medications that are NOT good for pups---almost lost him. I had 2 other (mom & son) pups who ate a huge amount of dark chocolate one Christmas eve. when we were out for the evening! They were extremely ill but both lived! 
It is a feeling of panic which we all know. . .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nickee-I am so glad Yogi is ok. That was so scary for you and stuck in all that snow. I hate that panic feeling when they scare us. This forum is such a help. Other night I was vacuuming and the vac tipped over forward all the way to the floor. (BAM!!!) Well both dogs were laying right near where it fell. Happened in an instance, barely missing their heads. My heart stopped for second. I felt like a dummy, but what can we do, I guess it's hard to watch them every second. 
xxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Nickee, I always arrive late at the party!
> JFYI: if it is more than an hour that a dog has eaten something untoward, DON'T induce vomiting---take them to the vet for charcoal sludge and massive IV fluids. Also as Sylie said, not w/anything caustic EVER!
> I had Kitzel poison himself w/ my 2 medications that are NOT good for pups---almost lost him. I had 2 other (mom & son) pups who ate a huge amount of dark chocolate one Christmas eve. when we were out for the evening! They were extremely ill but both lived!
> It is a feeling of panic which we all know. . .


Thanks for sharing about timeline Sandi. I was told some things you can't induce for but I forgot which. My vet said as others to call 800 # first.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I missed this totally but I am so happy to hear Yogi is doing fine. What a scare these babies can give us.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Nickee, I always arrive late at the party!
> JFYI: if it is more than an hour that a dog has eaten something untoward, DON'T induce vomiting---take them to the vet for charcoal sludge and massive IV fluids. Also as Sylie said, not w/anything caustic EVER!
> I had Kitzel poison himself w/ my 2 medications that are NOT good for pups---almost lost him. I had 2 other (mom & son) pups who ate a huge amount of dark chocolate one Christmas eve. when we were out for the evening! They were extremely ill but both lived!
> It is a feeling of panic which we all know. . .


Sandi, I always wondered what happened to Kitzel, when you've mentioned him poisoning himself??? Your meds, oh my! I had a malt that our cat swatted a Lithium Capsule on the floor and the malt got it. That was an all night stay at the ER.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sandi, I always wondered what happened to Kitzel, when you've mentioned him poisoning himself??? Your meds, oh my! I had a malt that our cat swatted a Lithium Capsule on the floor and the malt got it. That was an all night stay at the ER.


Deb, if you are bored one day (which I seriously doubt), you can go back & read all the gory details. I think it was Kitzel & the Kop (or Cop?) I have repressed it.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking on how Yogi and his Mama are doing this morning. Hope that the everything is ok and you had an uneventful rest of the evening and things are calm again.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Just saw this, Nickee. I hope you & Yogi are fine this morning.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yogi sounds like my Ceasar who is no longer with me. He was a thief and if he got it in his mouth there was no way he'd give it up! Then Rocco was just the opposite! I'd say drop it and he's spit it out! Not sure what Riley will do but he does like getting into everything! I'm so glad you and Yogi are both OK!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I am glad to hear that Yogi is fine. These pups can take years off of your life.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh...poor little Yogi. It sound as you've gotten several great advice to help induce vomitting. 

It's good to hear that the gel packs are not toxic to humans and pets. Kudos to Debbie for researching this info and sharing with the group! Phewwwww....!!!!

Sending prayers and best wishes to Yogi that the tobacco won't be too harmful to his system.

I know how you feel but try to stay calm Mommy. Would it be possible to try to consult with a different Vet that can be reach for question? Like someone outside of your city or state?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm just getting caught up on everything here on SM. Yikes! Yogi!!! You naughty little stinker! Quit scaring mommy that way! I am glad he is acting like himself. That must have been so frightening for you. Bella says "Be a good boy, Yogi!!"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe Yogi is now a teenager & wanted to try smoking/tobacco? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Maybe Yogi is now a teenager & wanted to try smoking/tobacco? :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Better keep the liquor cabinet locked. :w00t:
Glad Yogi's doing okay now. Did you get some rest last night?


----------

